# Chipotle Seasoning Help??



## tjohnson (Feb 27, 2010)

I used to get Tones Southwest Chipotle Seasoning at SAMS Club, but it's no longer available.

Anyone have a good recipe for a similar seasoning?

Seems very similar to "Canadian Steak Seasoning", but with a little Chipotle kick!


THANKS!


Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 27, 2010)

I am in So Ca and we have tons of Chipotle seasonings and powder - let me know and it is on its way to you  - Just tell me how much you need


----------



## chefrob (Feb 27, 2010)

ever thought about makin yer own. i know alx smokes his, dries and grinds it and i just made a sauce from tomatoes and chilis from my garden and froze it in icetrays for future use.


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 27, 2010)

*Todd,* try googling 'chipotle seasoning recipes,' tons of 'em in .38 second.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gene


----------



## williamzanzinger (Feb 27, 2010)

When you compare it to the montreal steak seasoning  think mostly about the coarse ground texture of the stuff. Thats what realy makes it.
Garlic, pepper, dehdrated bell peppers, chipoltes and sugar are the key ingredients I would think BUT I never tried it soooo. Anyway getting it all coarsely ground is the key.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gee, what a great guy! Points to you my frind.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 27, 2010)

he tends to be a swell fella!


----------



## kanadan (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.grizzlyjoes.com/ 
this is a local guy just a city over from me he has great stuff i havent found a seasoning of his i dont love i ran out of his chipolte in about 2 weeks im sure youve tried this scarbelly


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 23, 2010)

I totally missed this post since I was on the road for the last 4 1/2 weeks for work - This site looks great and I will be in Temecula in the morning - sent him an email to see if I can swing by and pick up some rubs - Thanks for sharing this


----------

